# What is normal bleeding for after d&c ?



## Boothh

I had my first d&c last year and bleeding only filled one pad and stopped completely morning after the op,

This time I had lots if bleeding first few days, it stopped so I assumed had finished we had sex and I started bleeding again, it stopped on Tuesday so again assumed had stopped and now I've started again?!?!?!?!? I just want this finished now! Is this normal? Also been having lots if shooting pains up there should I ring up and speak to someone?


----------



## Red29

Boothh, so sorry you're going thru this. I had a d&c on 4/28 for a mmc... I'm just over two weeks out and it appears the bleeding has finally stopped. 

I too had bleeding the first few days, then it seemed to slow quite a bit, really just a little spotting every few hours or so. About 5 days after the d&c, I thought it had stopped, so I decided to exercise... I rode a stationary bike slowly for about 30 minutes, and right after the blood showed up again. I was really disappointed that it was back, but again, over the next day it slowed, so I thought "oh, this must be it"... So I tried to work out again... walked on a treadmill for about 30 minutes, and again, the bleeding was back. So another day went by, this time I_ really_ thought the bleeding had actually stopped, sooo again I try to work out, I got about 5 minutes in and decided to check, sure enough, bleeding AGAIN!

I was so frustrated, I just wanted it all to be over. I finally called the OB, and she said that it sounded like my body needed a bit more time to heal. She suggested to take it easy for 3 days, no workouts, then see if things slowed. So I took her advice, and sure enough the bleeding slowed to almost nothing this week (just a little brownish discharge - sorry tmi)... And I worked out Wednesday and Thursday and feel great. Today I've had nothing, and I'm pretty sure it's finally over.

And I also had some shooting pains, not incredibly painful, just a really weird feeling... I asked the doc about that too, and she thought it sounded normal as well and would go away w/ time, and it did.

Hope this helps some. I'd say maybe give your body some more time to heal, I know it's soooo frustrating (I cried each time I thought it was over and it wasn't), but it will eventually stop.

Best of luck in your recovery!


----------



## Boothh

My shooting pains actually make me scream as there so uncomfortable :(
Glad your bleeding has finally stopped and your feeling better, Iv been incredibly active this week as we move house tomorrow so been decorating all week! Maybe that is part of it! I can take it easy a few days after tomorrow xx


----------



## tinkerbelle2

if your pain is making you cry out, I would think it would be worth getting it checked, to me that doesn't sound right :(


----------

